# T Shirt Side Seams?



## Breezy (Jun 16, 2008)

Is it possible to embroider down the side seam of a t shirt from the arm pit down to the top of the bottom hem? The embroidery would be about 1/2" wide and would look like lettering?

Peace 
Breezy


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I would think the answer would be yes, but I'm not sure it would be real easy. I would think vinyl would be easier to do and more comfotable to wear.Embroidery would not be real comfortable rubbing on your side, IMHO ...... JB


----------



## Breezy (Jun 16, 2008)

vinyl? heat pressed? not too sure We really like to have it embroidered


----------



## itsmar (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm curious as to why you want to put an embroidered design under the arm pit. The seam is not a problem you just need to make sure it's flat and all laying one direction before you start the embroidery. I would use a sticky backing to hold seam in place. I've embroidered over jean leg seams without any problem and denim fabric is a lot thicker than t-shirt fabric, just slow your machine.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It would not be the easiest job, or the cheapest. Most embroiderers don't have hoops that long. The job may require double hooping. Just a guess.


----------

